# Seiko 66-7070 Manual Wind



## jclowes (Aug 27, 2009)

just bought one of these cheap of ebay, but I need a crown and crown shaft?

How hard will it be to fit this by my self? and what tools do I need?

I havnt done any work on a watch before but I would like to give it a go. And any info on this watch would be grate.

thank you


----------



## jclowes (Aug 27, 2009)

are these parts avalible anywhere or do I have to find a none working movment?

thank you


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

jclowes said:


> are these parts avalible anywhere or do I have to find a none working movment?
> 
> thank you


Try cousins in UK or OFrei or julesborel in USA

You'll probably need to call them and have them look up the parts and costs.


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

jclowes said:


> just bought one of these cheap of ebay, but I need a crown and crown shaft?
> 
> How hard will it be to fit this by my self? and what tools do I need?
> 
> ...


the stem part number is 351.663, they are about a pound each from cousins


----------



## jclowes (Aug 27, 2009)

The watch I bought is ebay number 250522786676

The watch is missing the crown and crown shaft, the glass is loose and the band is too small.

I bought it as abit of a project but now is has arrived I dont know if I like it, not as much as my seiko 5 anyway.

It was cheap so it dosnt matter if I dont do anything with it but I just wanted people to look at it and tell me what they would do with it?

And I thought these watch's were just manual wind but this is automatic as well?

On ebay it says that this watch uses 66A movment, but thewatch movment says 66B?

please give me you idea's?

thanks


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

jclowes said:


> The watch is missing the crown and crown shaft, the glass is loose and the band is too small.


The auction photos show the crown. It didn't come with it?

The bracelet may not be original, it isn't installed correctly in the auction photos. The lug design of the case will allow all sorts of generic, after market bracelets or straps to fit but maybe not curved to fit the case like the original.



jclowes said:


> It was cheap so it doesnt matter if I dont do anything with it but I just wanted people to look at it and tell me what they would do with it?


These Seiko hand winds are becoming more collectible. I'd be tempted to have it fixed and wear it while keeping an eye out for an original bracelet or links for the one you have (if the end pieces fit the case).



jclowes said:


> And I thought these watch's were just manual wind but this is automatic as well?


no. This one is manual only.



jclowes said:


> On ebay it says that this watch uses 66A movment, but the watch movment says 66B?


They are basically the same movement. I think the "B" just had minor revisions.


----------



## jclowes (Aug 27, 2009)

the strap is not fitted properly, and I carnt see how to remove it?

when I shake it the watch starts up?

It has got that crown but he says that that one is off another watch?

do I have to get the glass put in by a professional?

I carnt find much info on this watch, I would like to put a leathe strap on it, dose anyone know what it would have originaly?

thanks


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

jclowes said:


> the strap is not fitted properly, and I carnt see how to remove it?


the pins that hold it in place are called spring bars because the ends are spring loaded. The proper tool is a little fork shaped thing that allows you to slide between the bracelet and lug and bite into the spring bar enough to force the spring end out of the hole in the lug. You might have some luck with a knife blade if you don't want to buy the proper tool or go to someone who does.



jclowes said:


> when I shake it the watch starts up?


You've made the balance start spinning. It will only keep spinning if something winds up the mainspring



jclowes said:


> It has got that crown but he says that that one is off another watch?


If it works, don't worry about it. Few people care about crowns unless they are something special (ie have the brand logo) since they are meant to be replaced occasionally



jclowes said:


> do I have to get the glass put in by a professional?


It will require a crystal press. You could buy one and learn how to use it but getting the place you buy the crystal from to do it is usually not expensive.


----------



## jclowes (Aug 27, 2009)

thank you

The crown and shaft fall out of the watch, If I keep it in it will wind the movment?

If I took this watch to a jewelers and asked them to fix the crown and glass how much could I expect to pay?

Thanks again


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

jclowes said:


> The crown and shaft fall out of the watch, If I keep it in it will wind the movment?


It might. The fastest way to find out is to try it.

Without the watch in my hands to test various possibilities, there is no way for me to tell if the stem is the correct one, or just too short, or if there are other problems with the movement.



jclowes said:


> If I took this watch to a jewelers and asked them to fix the crown and glass how much could I expect to pay?


I have no idea. I live on the other side of the Atlantic. But you want to find a watchmaker, not a jeweller who would send it to a watchmaker and charge you a handling fee

However, over here a watchmaker will usually look it over for free and tell you about how much it would cost.


----------



## jclowes (Aug 27, 2009)

ok, Iv had the back off and tryed to wind the watch,the cog inside turns abit and then slips? so not winding? The crown will just fall out is I turn it upsidedown?

But the watch is working at the moment because I could wind it earlyer with the crown, But why dose it just fall out?

thanks


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Just take it to a repairer....

You arnt going to get enough info here to do anything about it yourself if you have never tinkered before, you are liable to make it worse..

Get a quote before any work is done to get an idea of costs and you can judge if you want to spend the money on it.....


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Jase is right, if you don't know what you're doing then get someone who does to look at it for you, without stripping the movt down it's impossible to say exactly why the stem isn't staying in.

I like these 66's, simple and elegant, remember these are 40 years old now.

Here's my 1964 66-7100


----------



## jclowes (Aug 27, 2009)

pg tips said:


> Jase is right, if you don't know what you're doing then get someone who does to look at it for you, without stripping the movt down it's impossible to say exactly why the stem isn't staying in.
> 
> I like these 66's, simple and elegant, remember these are 40 years old now.
> 
> Here's my 1964 66-7100


Very nice watch

I'd like to put a strap on mine like that one. Where did you get it from?

thanks


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

no idea where the strap came from, poss on another watch in an ebay job lot, it's actually a cheap plastic croc o like.

Roy does some leather croc grain straps in his budget section,

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/acatalog/Budget.html


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

In the ebay listing, it says that the crown/stem is just a 'dummy' from another watch so i would say that it's not going to work at all..

when you tried winding the watch by turning the gears with a screwdriver, you said it slipped and wouldn't stay wound, this sounds like the click spring (pawl return spring) has broken, it may be problematic to get repaired as the spares for these may be hard to get hold of...

our host (Roy Taylor) supplied me some stems, a crown and a crystal for an obsolete seiko and so just might have the parts that you require..

this is the watch before i fitted the crystal, it's a 6602cal manual wind..










here's my 66cal seiko, i have another for spares unfortunately there's no winding crown or stem 










they're lovely little watches and very nice quality movement B)

regards, john


----------

